

It's Software, Not Religion - nickmolnar2
http://www.thirdi.com/views/dogma

======
nickmolnar2
We really don't like it when clients come in and say that they need a 'Drupal
site' just because someone told them that Drupal was going to be the cheapest
way to get their plan made.

You hire experts so that they can help make those important decisions.

